# New Kid



## Johnnybricks (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey There,

Figured I would introduce myself as I have already asked my first of probably way too many questions. I have never sailed before but have had the sailing bug for 3-4 years now and not sure where it came from? a few months ago I bought a Tanzer 7.5 at a local online auction site on seen and have been planning my sailing career as then.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome- Keep Sailnet bookmarked, or get tapatalk on your phone so you can receive answers ASAP. Many of us here have relied on the fount of information that the experienced sailors willingly give here. Good luck with your boat- interior looks like it's in good shape. How is the mast/rigging?


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard, So what water will you plan on sailing?.....Dale


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Good looking little boat. Congratulations!


----------



## Johnnybricks (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks, The mast and rigging look good to me although I have no idea what I am looking at. I'm sure there will be a few projects in the next few months..... YEARS!


----------



## Johnnybricks (Feb 23, 2016)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Welcome aboard, So what water will you plan on sailing?.....Dale


The boat is on Simcoe now but I will be bringing it to Lake Ontario.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice, I love the Great Lakes so much to learn and to see......Dale


----------

